# On the Weighbridge



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

We are new to this game and have a 2002 Hymer B574

To solve the transport problem when the van is on site I had in mind to carry a small moped if this proved to be desirable.

So with the van almost fully loaded, all tanks full except the waste and with 2 on board the vehicle was 20kg below its MGW. The wife then completed her loading! I ought to add that inclued in the weight is a 3 bike rack, 2 bikes and a towbar. 

After our first trip we have a wish list of extras and it is pretty obvious that the vehicle needs to be uprated to 3850kg. I believe that the chassis is suitable so I'm now researching the whole issue before proceeding.


----------



## josecamron (Jun 11, 2011)

you can also contact multi-weigh.com for any other queries..


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Try contacting Hymer it may be just a paper exercise with minimum cost. Don't ask me for the Hymer details as I do not know but I'm sure someone here will know.

Ron


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

I asked around and I got the message that the vehicle with the Alko chassis could not be uprated.
We now only travel with the minimum of water on board so I guess we are close the legal limit.
Another factor is that I am approaching 70 when driving vehicles over 3.5t means regular health checks, not that I am aware of any problems.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

SV Tech can tell you for free what weight you can go to and can do the necessary paperwork if you go ahead (Obviously they charge for this). We carry a scooter (80kg) but it put 200kg on the back axle so had to have that uprated.

In 2009 axle plate was £80, if gvw was upped to 3700kg(our max) it would have been £200.

Regards.


----------

